# Depth finders for Ice fishing



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey everybody, I saw something somewhere about a depth finder that looks a lot like a flashlight and will read through the ice. Does anybody know anything about these. The idea sounds great to me so that I could know how deep the water is before drilling holes. If you have seen or heard anything about these could you let me know. I'd like to check it out.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I read some reviews on them and well guess it's what you want to believe. Some reviews indicated if there's alot of snow or thick ice they're not too good...others have said they find a previous ice'd over ice-hole clean it off and have had some luck using them. So guess it all depends.

Here's a link for some reviewes:

http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ub ... pth_finder

:| :|


----------

